# Jags



## lorteti hr

some of my jags..they are still small(8-10cm)


----------



## Da' Manster!

....thanks for sharing!...


----------



## lorteti hr

Da said:


> ....thanks for sharing!...


thanks..glad you like it..


----------



## lorteti hr

fresh pics..


----------



## Da' Manster!

that is a nice kick ass cichlid tank you got!...


----------



## scent troll

love jags. in my top 5 favorite fish. just really slick looking patterns on these fish. one of a kind. they get to a really nice size and have the temper of a fish that can pair up in an aggressive community tank if you know what youre doing. 
they look nice man. well on their way to being great kick ass fish


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## scent troll

kick ass fish man! love the looks of those fish...they really have a dinosaur look to me


----------



## lorteti hr

look at those teeth on him..


----------



## lorteti hr




----------



## Da' Manster!

Nice pics bro!...


----------



## scent troll

jesus god im jealous of this guys fish








yeah you can clearly see his teeth
these fish are no joke. absolute shredders 
good stuff man


----------



## lorteti hr

and look at this guys...
they started spawning yesterday..can you believe....on that size...?
sorry for the bad pics guys..


----------



## scent troll

^ niiiiiiiice








god those are awesome fish! man thats so awesome theyre spawning! any plans for the fry?


----------



## lorteti hr

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^ niiiiiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> god those are awesome fish! man thats so awesome theyre spawning! any plans for the fry?


thanks mate..
yea I called two pet shops and they are gonna buy them..
now when I pass near tank they attack like crazy..
I m sure its gonna be fun to take them out..


----------



## Da' Manster!

...thanks for sharing, Lorteti!...


----------



## lorteti hr

Da said:


> ...thanks for sharing, Lorteti!...


no problemo mate..


----------



## lorteti hr

fresh pics..


----------



## scent troll

now THATS a tank!








man there isnt a fish in there i wouldnt gladly own. pics are great man thanks for sharing!


----------



## jfnightwolf

nice pics man thank you!


----------

